# Please help, Stuck cartridge,Moen single handle tub faucet,



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds like a real sticky problem, never encountered this problem myself. so I do not have an idea for a fix.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Can you post a picture of inside the faucet. I've got an idea but without seeing it in person its hard to tell if my idea will work. Plus if I or anyone else can see it then it's very likely that someone will come up with a solution.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Yea good adea, post a picture as clear as possible, as close as possible


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*can't insert img. tried to go advanced won't work*

jpg image???

 I can't get the photo to upload
But, I will try again. Can only email photo, as of yet....


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I once hired a plumber to replace the core part of a shower unit... the plumber before doing it warn me in advance... pulling those thing out some time damage the whole set and need replace the whole thing by breaking the wall... and will cost me more... that time it end up it is ok... but looks like you may encounter replacing the whole set case....


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Here's the picture. I can't offer any help though.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

What are you doing, stop wrenching on the body of the valve, so way can't you pull that cartridge out, it looks intact to me, once you removed the horseshoe clip a few swith tugs and the cartridge should pull out of there.

Remove that screw and get a moen cartridge puller, to help extract it out of the body.


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*Thanks Big Dave, for your help in posting the photo.*

And thanks Ron your advise is perfect, But that is the problem, the cartridge is snapped inside the shell, and I know, about the wrenching of the valve, I didn't do that, a friend was trying to remove it that way, until I stopped him, and the ears on the cartridge are stripped, so there is nothing to even catch on to ...I can't mate them, to twist it or turn it  Even if could pull the front part of the cartridge out (the brass part the screw is in) I am sure the back part of the cartridge will remain inside the shell and inside the pipe. 
Because, The center piece of the "Brass" inside the Cartridge
is snapped and is in two seperate pieces....and I am unable to turn it, or push and pull it. I also am afraid that whoever installed the cartridge 20 years ago, used something,to keep it in there, like putty, because that little sucker won't budge for nutin'.... Thats why I was asking about the wooden dowel trick and a tapping wrench...or is there yet another way... What a pain in the Joints this is giving me :wink: 
Thanks Again


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*Hard time finding Cartridge puller*

not at Home Depot or Lowes.....
and without the ears Matching up will it still be wise to send away for one, from Moen, if the ears are stripped?

Thanks, :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Woodpecker asked me to post this also.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

This is the tool you will need, if the center comes out thats fine, this is what the tool was designed for, see the brass ring and just above it, that spring loaded pin, the ring will keep it compressed, use that to extract the cartridge if the center does happen to pull out and the shell is left. Compress the pin seen with ring, insert into shell, turn till you hear or feel it click, now you can twist and pull at the same time.

It's the o-rings on the outside of the cartridge shell is whats jamming it up in there, you just have to work it out of there, it will come out.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Big Dave for helping Woodpecker with posting the picture, your a real big help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*You Guys are the Best!!!*

*Thanks again Big Dave*....*you are a Good Man*! 
And *You too Ron, I appreciate all your Help*! :notworthy: 
Ron, How do I get one of those little thinga-ma-giggys, :laughing: lol...
What *name, make or model # is it,* 
Do you know where can I buy one ?? 
Is that the Cartridge Puller??? I tried to find one in Home Depot & Lowes, But, no such Luck... :whistling2: 
Susie


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Not a problem guys, glad to do it. Sorry I didn't have any advice for ya but it looks like Ron took care of that.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Order it on line here.

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/tools.html


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*You Guys are the Best, Thank You*

:thumbup: 
*I appreciate all your help guys, *
*Boy, you Guys sure work Fast, Its great to know you guys are here for us, your information and assistance is deeply appreciated , and I speak for all of us here, You make life a much better place, because of your unselfish dedication to this site and its members. Best Wishes to you Guys, Always! Thank You......:notworthy: ......Woodpecker*


----------



## wenceslaus (Apr 2, 2007)

*broke it*

I used the cartridge puller and the outside of the old cartridge remained in the:furious: pipe.
I will call the real plumber. No end of grief from my wife.


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*check out this web site*

ther Pages of Rages » Stuck Moen Dialcet shower faucet cartridge replacement 

and read the right side of the diagram, of the post My Buddy :laughing: Big Dave posted for me. it has instrucions for removing the shell... but don't forget to click on the link, it will be very helpful..Scroll up and down on the site and read all posts..Good luck

Ron the plumber and Dave are Awwesome. 
Also thanks Kuiporng for you input I appreciate it!!!:thumbup:
Thanks Guys, You rule!!!:wink:


----------



## wenceslaus (Apr 2, 2007)

*Exactly what I needed*

:thumbup: I'm off to Ace, no plumber for me today. thanks for directing me to this Woodpecker!:yes:


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*No Problem~o*

Hope everything comes out ok, :thumbsup: 
tee hee:laughing: let me know, ok.


----------



## philosovee (Nov 12, 2007)

All these posts have really helped me out a lot already, especially the posted pics!

It seems I'm having the same problem with getting out my old Moen cartridge. I pulled out the inner core (with a tool that should've taken the whole thing out) and now I'm trying to get the outer shell out. I bought another tool (with the spring-loaded notch at the end) and now they're both lodged in the pipe and I guess I'm not pulling hard enough. I'm going to try some more and if I'm not successful, I'm going to employ some bigger muscles. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Gielski (Nov 20, 2007)

How do I get the cartridge out of a moen single handle bathtub faucet


----------



## Ol'blue (Aug 24, 2010)

*moen faucet stuck*

Mean faucets are infamous of sticking. Build up of particles in the water causes the faucet cartridge to get stuck. Try using CLR on the unit, soak, and spray or drench the faucet with CLR. I may take a while for it to work. The CLR attacks the build up and breaks it down. It’s like using penetrating Liquid to remove a rusty bolt/nut. Vinegar will work but not as effective as CLR. :thumbup:


----------



## TRISTRAM (Feb 7, 2013)

*Single knob tub faucet cartridge part stuck*

Alright, had a leak. Was pulling cartridge out and only the middle-center came out. The surrounding housing won't come out (the pin on it is out-and a small washer in there is as well). I stuck the center part back in there, "but" it is flowin water pretty bad. Water is shut down at moment. My retired plumber neighbor came and looked at it and said he'd never had that happen. Hence my nickname Never_easy. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## TRISTRAM (Feb 7, 2013)

That's exactly what is happening to me right now!!! How did you get it fixed??? Did a plumber get to retire earlier thanks to you?
Thanks,
Never_easy


----------

